# Want some outside opinions on my type



## wastethenight (Apr 2, 2015)

So I've been reading about MBTI for a few months now and find it rather interesting. I do have a general idea of what type I think I am but occasionally I have doubts so I thought it might be a good idea to get some outside opinions since how we see ourselves may not exactly be who we are and I may be missing something in regards to myself or the theory. If anyone wants me to answer more questions I'm more than happy to do so. 

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
I'm female, nearly 24, have had anxiety and depression since I was about 15 and recently learned I've probably also been suffering an endocrine disease so. That may or may not have an effect on my answers. 

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
It won't allow me to properly link this since this is my first post however I chose flickr com/photos/nkhosi1/16374924784/in/explore-2015-04-01

I'm not entirely sure what to say about this photo other than it vaguely reminds me of where I live with all the snow and the mountains. The colours are quite calming. I'd probably quite like watching the water and thinking/daydreaming. Wonder what the ducks and swans are doing there since it appears to be winter. Hope they're not freezing. 

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
First initial reaction would probably be confusion. Why is the car breaking down? Internally I'd probably start panicking that it's bad and I won't make it to the show but I'd keep that quiet at first. Outwardly I'd start asking questions about what's wrong with the car and trying to brainstorm some ideas on how to fix it even though I know next to nothing about cars. Hopefully the driver does and we can work up a solution together. If it seems unfixable I'd probably start my outward panic about not making it to the show and trying to find another way to get there. If it's my favourite band missing it is definitely not on my radar. 

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
Honestly it depends on the party? Normally I'm not a party person but since I'm already out if it's not too big or going on too late and I'm going to know other people there I'd probably just agree to go and bunker down in a corner and observe everyone else or start daydreaming about something/debating something in my head. 

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
Hmm... depends on the situation and friend really. Inwardly I'd probably be a bit confused and disappointed they said that. I'd almost definitely momentarily label them an idiot. Outwardly I'd either keep quiet and debate them in my head the rest of the car ride if it was someone I didn't know well or knew would react negatively to me objecting at all. If it was someone I was comfortable with I'd probably ask them why they said that and try to point out why I think it's wrong. 

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
Confusion and self doubt would probably be a first reaction. I'd probably want to try to understand why the experience was different. From there I'd reevaluate and either consider it a fluke or come up with a new belief somewhere between the new and the old, including whatever bits of each made the most sense to me. 

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
This is probably the hardest question for me. I know intelligence, independence, and loyalty are all very important to be but I'm not entirely sure how to elaborate on the latter part of the question. Intelligence is probably important to me because I've always felt like it's my greatest strength and it's something I think some other people definitely need to embrace more. Independence is important because I don't like being too controlled or bogged down by rules or other people's wishes. I like the freedom to do as I wish. I also think other people should be more self aware and self reliant rather then being told who to be or what to do. Loyalty is also important because I don't grow too attached to many things so when I do I become very attached and usually expect the same in return. 

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
a) My intelligence. As I stated in my last question it's something I've always felt is my greatest strength and it's something I value deeply. Other people are also quick to comment on how intelligent they think I am. I understand things rather quickly and deeply and I'm usually an excellent problem solver. I can be quite observant and notice things other people don't. I can also be oblivious to things I don't think are relevant so that's kind of a double edged sword. b) Can I say two things? One, I wish I was more organised and motivated than I am. I procrastinate and put things off like nobody's business. Part of this could be from fatigue due to illness but even when I was younger I was notorious for taking forever to do things like empty the dishwasher or not doing my homework. I definitely have a play now, work later attitude but I can't help but wonder how much I could accomplish if it was the other way around. Also I can be super organised when I want to be but I'm terrible at follow through. I'm definitely someone who would get bored and decide to alphabetise all my DVDs and then forget about it once I start taking them back off the shelf to watch them. My room constantly looks like a tornado's been through it and I have no idea when I last made a bed. Second, I wish I wasn't so completely inept with emotions and socialising. I'm very quiet and withdrawn except with select people. When others around me are emotional I never know what to do about it, though I know I should do something. My own emotions are usually not apparent but when they do become so I get overwhelmed by it. Positive emotions I can usually keep calm - I almost never look as excited as I am. But I am prone to crying when I'm even just a little bit upset and hating every second of it. I cry particularly easily watching emotional scenes in a movie or on tv or reading them in a book. When I'm angry I get extremely passive aggressive and I'm prone to saying things I don't mean and then feeling like I have to apologise for being a dick rather than being apologised to by whoever upset me in the first place.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
I try to find and explanation for them or wait and see what happens mostly. I don't think there's any specific situation that warrants them. I may get a hunch someone said something wrong and go fact check later, or watch someone I get a bad vibe from to see if they actually are shady, etc. 

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
a) I love learning and understanding things. A lot of the time I'll research things just for my own interest but sometimes it is nice to be complimented on it or shown I know what I'm talking about such as getting good grades on an exam. Science and math were always my best subjects in school. Law is something I've been looking into doing as a career. I think it would play well with my overall strengths and it's definitely interesting and exhilarating. I love a good legal drama. Nature/animal documentaries are quite interesting to me too. I'm also passionate about music. I don't play anything myself, though I've always wished to, but I listen to music a lot and get very excited about bands I enjoy releasing new music or touring and such. I'm also a fan of travelling. Bouncing around ideas and debating is usually exciting for me too depending who I'm doing it with. I don't like starting actual conflict because people who become emotional about it, or unnecessarily rude/arrogant, or stubborn about it irk me to no end. But sending a message to a friend like "what Hogwarts house do you think this person would be in and why?" and starting a discussion about that is definitely something I'd get a lot of enjoyment out of. b) I hate to say it but socialising tends to exhaust me. Particularly with people who are very extroverted or emotional. I just don't know what to do with them. Doing anything too easy or routine tends to annoy me as well. I like a bit of a mental challenge. Also commanding me to do something or pushing me into a specific timeframe is a surefire way to make sure I will not enjoy it.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
I probably try to repress how unemotional and introverted and logical I am for the sake of not coming off rude or bossy or boring. No one's really told me I'm any of those things so either I do a good job repressing it or I'm too harsh on myself and I'm genuinely not rude or bossy or boring. I don't think I am but I still worry what someone who doesn't know me well will make of me.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

You seem to a Fi dominant because it is in most of your answers, and you are also introverted, so that would mean ISFP/INFP. For the rest of the functions I guessed from questions 2 and 8 that you might be developing Ne and Si. I picked up on other things like the way you write lengthly paragraphs and other traits that hinted your type. In my opinion I think you are INFP.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Infp.


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

INFP is not a bad guess. My initial impression was ISTJ, because I saw a strong Si-Fi process in how you process information, and I felt that the Ne seemed to be inferior, but I'm confident it's one of the two (ISTJ or INFP).


----------



## wastethenight (Apr 2, 2015)

jennalee said:


> You seem to a Fi dominant because it is in most of your answers, and you are also introverted, so that would mean ISFP/INFP. For the rest of the functions I guessed from questions 2 and 8 that you might be developing Ne and Si. I picked up on other things like the way you write lengthly paragraphs and other traits that hinted your type. In my opinion I think you are INFP.


Can I ask what lead you to Fi? I'm usually actually typed as an INTP when I take quizzes and thus far it's what I've related to most in regards to overall profiles. Fi and Ti can sometimes be hard to differentiate between since they're so introverted though, no?



TyranAmiros said:


> INFP is not a bad guess. My initial impression was ISTJ, because I saw a strong Si-Fi process in how you process information, and I felt that the Ne seemed to be inferior, but I'm confident it's one of the two (ISTJ or INFP).


ISTJ is something I've considered since I definitely think I'm an Si user I'm just not sure it's my dominate function. SJ's in general seem much more structured and by the book than I ever have been but I could be relying too heavily on stereotypes.


----------



## dozer (Mar 31, 2015)

This sounds exactly like my case. I've suffered mild depression and anxiety ever since high school so I can understand that. I felt like it had an affect on whether or not I was introverted or extroverted. Turns out I am extroverted and social, as long as my social anxiety doesn't kick in.

I'm a little new at this but I've been researching a lot for my own case, so I tried my best to sum up what you might be: 

*Fi: Introverted Feeling (xxFP)*

- make decisions based on their emotions but unlike Fe-users may not be that concerned about other people’s feelings
- tend to always know exactly what they are feeling because their emotions are only dependent on themselves
- you can see it in their eyes: if they are talking about something that is important and meaningful to them, their voice will get rather unemotional and monotonous and they won’t use many gestures, but their eyes will lighten up
- tend to be loyal friends and very warmhearted once you know them 


*Ne: Extraverted Intuition (xNxP)*

- tend to be interested in many different things but sometimes are “not much of a fan of something particular” 
- tend to not be able to finish anything they started because they see new projects to be done or situations to be experienced
- tend to be great at brainstorming, always getting new ideas that in the end often aren’t related to the main topic anymore
- as typical of N-functions - they always see the big picture and understand hidden metaphorical meanings and they are often dreamers



------------


I would say those are the main ones. After looking at the other functions, I concluded with Functions Order: Fi Ne Si Te. Which would make you an INFP. 

I would suggest reading this article to see if it matches up with your personality:
http://personalitycafe.com/infp-articles/3138-infps-infps.html

Hope that helps  And to any experts, correct me if I'm wrong! haha


----------



## wastethenight (Apr 2, 2015)

dozer said:


> This sounds exactly like my case. I've suffered mild depression and anxiety ever since high school so I can understand that. I felt like it had an affect on whether or not I was introverted or extroverted. Turns out I am extroverted and social, as long as my social anxiety doesn't kick in.
> 
> I'm a little new at this but I've been researching a lot for my own case, so I tried my best to sum up what you might be:
> 
> ...


Thank you! 

Ne sounds like me, so I am definitely on the Si/Ne axis somewhere. I'm torn on the Fi though. "tend to be loyal friends and very warmhearted once you know them" this is definitely me, "you can see it in their eyes: if they are talking about something that is important and meaningful to them, their voice will get rather unemotional and monotonous and they won’t use many gestures, but their eyes will lighten up" also sounds a lot like me. My therapist actually pointed it out to me after I told her I wanted to get into law. I'm usually not aware of what I'm feeling though. Generally I'm not aware I'm feeling anything unless it shows itself unexpectedly through anxiety, random crying, becoming cold/sulky/disinterested in everything. I'm usually thoughtful about how my actions will affect others.

I read through the link you suggest and some things click with me but as a whole it sounds like INFPs are more innately emotional than I am even if it's not expressed. Is it possible that inferior Fe sometimes appears as Fi? Or maybe my Fi is malfunctioning due to illness, who knows.


----------



## dozer (Mar 31, 2015)

Tell me which traits fit you more:

Fe is focused on fulfilling other people’s needs, so much so, they can neglect their own.

-are influenced by the emotions around them and adapt to what others need from them accordingly
-will cry at a stranger’s funeral because other people are sad, not because you are sad
-has a harder time connecting to and understanding their own emotions, since they mimic the emotions of others
-adapts to people and circumstances, instinctively understanding others not on a personal level, but a theoretical level (“I’ve never felt what you’re feeling, but I imagine it’s hard”)


or

Fi is focused on sharing emotions through personal experience, so much so that they can at times be insensitive to others’ experiences that they can’t identify with. (Shared experiences are key.)

-experiences deep personal emotions
-acts independently of the emotions around them
-cry at a funeral out of shared personal experience (knowing the pain of loss, having felt it personally) rather than universal, theoretical empathy
-don’t seek to adapt, which makes their emotion “purer” in the sense that it is entirely sincere



------------------

Now, tell me who you feel you are more similar too:



Tim's more concerned about his family than himself. He lashes out at others if they hurt his family, but doesn’t take his own betrayal personally (Fe desires to protect others). He’s not highly, personally emotional but can understand others’ needs and strives to meet them.


Ryan's emotions are based entirely on his own experiences, not those of his siblings. He feels things extremely deeply and reacts according to how he feels about a situation. He can literally understand and identify with other character’s pains and regrets, because he shares their sense of isolation and pain (such as his desire to help Cami overcome her brother’s notorious reputation).


----------



## wastethenight (Apr 2, 2015)

dozer said:


> Tell me which traits fit you more:
> 
> Fe is focused on fulfilling other people’s needs, so much so, they can neglect their own.
> 
> ...


I think I relate more with Fe/Tim.

For examples: My great-grandmother died last summer and I didn't express any emotion about it until everyone else started crying during the funeral. I cry fairly easy watching sad movies even if I don't relate to the exact situation. I will cry more if I do relate but it's not absolutely necessary. I relate to others' emotions through theoretical empathy more than taking on the feeling myself, again unless it's something I do deeply relate to but that's rare. Pretty sure every time I've ended up in a fight it was defending someone else rather than because I was insulted. I've also put things off or stayed up ridiculously late to talk to a friend who was upset over something.


----------



## dozer (Mar 31, 2015)

If thats so, you'd be a Ti-Ne-Si-Fe, which is an INTP. I found a detailed description online ( it's a wall of text so be warned ) that might help you: An INTP Profile

You could also just google INTP and see if it fits you. In my opinion, you're definitely an IxxP


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Intelligence is not tied to a type. Function's impact changes depending on its position.


* *




Tries to find a place where he is treated well by everybody. If someone expresses negative feelings towards him (for example, in a domestic fight his wife says, "I hate you"), then he takes this literally and tries to get out of there immediately and find another place where he is treated better. Therefore, they find it extremely difficult to be in places where they do not know how others are predisposed towards them. Appearance of someone who readily welcomes them is perceived as "the appearance of Christ to the people." Very suggestible when someone tells him about what relations exist between people. He likes positive emotions of other people, becomes as if charged up by them. Moves in overall direction of prevailing positive tone in emotions and avoids places with negative emotional charge. He does not like intrigue and gossip, feels uneasy in such situations since here he can easily fall victim and be put at a disadvantage. Therefore, he is critical of those who are not direct in communication, who speak in private and not openly, is suspicious of this. Relations between people should always be open, honest, and kind. What is said about one's relations should coincide with one's actions, and if not - then something is wrong. Saying that you love a person it should be demonstrated in action as well, and if your words are not visible - then they are not true. Very suspicious about predisposition of others towards him, suspects some kind of conspiracy. Even if suspicions are due to small detail, he either immediately tries to break off relations with a person or to exclude his or her from his inner circle, reducing contact with them to a minimum. Because of this he can considered a defector - if he finds people who treat him better he may ally with them, finding this a substantial enough argument to change sides. May fall victim to sycophancy.





* *




This person is very tenacious in his attachments and conservative in his feelings and attitudes towards another, keeps true to the feelings he develops. If someone does not agree with his valuation, it irritates him immensely. Someone who has deceived him once he will consider a liar forever, even if the person changes. Due to this, from aside he is often seen as a moralist, as these feelings and evaluations are the main part of his life. The product of leading function is often not shown to the outside world but instead is kept inside. Thus this happens most often when something annoys him in terms of its values. The negative is often seen more clearly than the positive. Thus he may hold onto such false impressions. Attempting to challenge their assessment is useless, for them something is just "good" and something is just "bad" and they will not be able to communicate clearly why this is so, except for making some general statements. Tries to keep himself near those with whom positive relationship was once established. Their division of people into "good" and "bad" is very clear-cut. The "good" people are liked and the "bad" people are despised; often this is hidden but if the person evoke a strongly negative response they may express it openly. If there are not enough people around him whom he values, this may inspire in him aggression, because this means that he doesn't exist. He is very sensitive to such concepts as duty, honor, dignity, morality, that is - to his own perception of these concepts. For him his own feelings, emotions, attitudes are important, not external, public ones, which may not be given any importance. He rarely changes his attitude towards anyone, especially from low evaluation to a higher one. He has a large supply of different emotions and their various nuances. He is very sensitive to other people deviating from his own moral code - it is as if he is constantly controlling them in this respect and taking care of them. His positive feelings are something that should be confirmed by behavior that coincides with his expectations of what is "good" and "bad". In society, they are sometimes misunderstood since their ethics are personal, subjective, and therefore may deviate significantly from what is accepted as a norm. But he is deeply entrenched into this subjective perception, thus his only resort is to find those who agree with him and accept him for it.




alternatively

* *




It is important for him to relate to others around him, to feel good about them, to value and love someone. If they don't like someone, it also lowers their self-esteem. "I'm bad if I don't love anybody." They have two ways out of the situation, either way of a Buddhist - to admit that the world is not perfect and love it for what it is, or to imagine a perfect world and perfect people and love this, but in real life go on without strong feelings. All other options imply self-esteem problems, as in the case of idealization of people close to him, sooner or later he will have to deal with their shortcomings. De-idealization means very negative feelings and a drop of his self-esteem. They need to have opportunities to express their personal attitudes and judgements, talk about what they love, what they are doing. Idealization of the surrounding world is their main problem. It is important for them to have permission to express their attitude frankly. Therefore, they often choose living environment where they are received well, having contact only with it, because here with certainty they can disclose their thoughts. He likes to tell the truth and hopes that it will be perceived adequately, even if it is hurtful. He will say "but I have been honest". Tries to protect himself from any interference in his internal feelings. Often you can hear from him, "do look into my soul." Generally like to keep a distance from objects of adoration, since this way it is much easier to not be disappointed. Ideally, he should have an opportunity to periodically spend time away to himself. Can also invest his love into animals or even some kind of mystical entity; this way it is easier to maintain his self-esteem. In a long-term relationship with someone, sooner or later he becomes a moralist, since this is a good way to force someone to conform to his ideals. In passive self-defense will say that all people around him are bastards.




Good thread to check what Si actually does http://personalitycafe.com/istj-forum-duty-fulfillers/486674-ask-istj-question.html


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

@voodoodoll Do you think others initially perceive you as warm and friendly on outside but on the inside you can actually quietly judge them quite coldly, or do you think you seem cold because you don't involve yourself but on the inside you have a deep warmth no one gets to see?

Probably no one wants to see themselves as cold on the inside (I don't mean anything bad by this), but try to think about it and be honest.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Have you considered ISFJ? Or maybe ISTJ if you're using the Fi/Te axis. But as you said before that you relate more to Fe, have you considered ISFJ?


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Q5 could suggest Si--Ne yes.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Blue Soul said:


> Do you think others initially perceive you as warm and friendly on outside but on the inside you can actually quietly judge them quite coldly, or do you think you seem cold because you don't involve yourself but on the inside you have a deep warmth no one gets to see?
> 
> Probably no one wants to see themselves as cold on the inside (I don't mean anything bad by this), but try to think about it and be honest.


Based on other TPs I've talked about this, we are pretty open with admitting "warm outside, cold inside". I actually don't know if my INFP friend is aware that she often comes off as cold/unemotional when she goes into reserved/shy mode.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> Based on other TPs I've talked about this, we are pretty open with admitting "warm outside, cold inside". I actually don't know if my INFP friend is aware that she often comes off as cold/unemotional when she goes into reserved/shy mode.


Yes, this was where I was going with my question, but I wanted to hear her unbiased answer. ^^


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Blue Soul said:


> Yes, this was where I was going with my question, but I wanted to hear her unbiased answer. ^^


Oops.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> Oops.


It's funny. Sometimes I ask my ENTP friend: "Ok, I got this theory about your girlfriend (she's an INFJ), and I want you test her response by saying exactly this..." He then goes on and tells her: "My friend wanted me to say this to you, but I think this, and that other thing is wrong. So what do you think?" and she'll just go: "What you said made sense, I agree"...










Do ENTPs have no sense of subtlety in bias, or am I just bad at communcating every detail of my plans? ;p


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Blue Soul said:


> It's funny. Sometimes I ask my ENTP friend: "Ok, I got this theory about your girlfriend (she's an INFJ), and I want you test her response by saying exactly this..." He then goes on and tells her: "My friend wanted me to say this to you, but I think this, and that other thing is wrong. So what do you think?" ahttp://personalitycafe.com/images/smilies/th_wink.gifnd she'll just go: "What you said made sense, I agree"...
> 
> Do ENTPs have no sense of subtlety in bias, or am I just bad at communcating every detail of my plans? ;p


:laughing:
It basically goes like this

* *




Exciting thing!! What could it lead to, here are my thoughts! = blurt whatever comes to mind








what do you think? amiright?








oh wait you meant the other thing








ctrl+z











Well if serious, in the case you brought up we just tend to be _very_ direct with our closest ones. It's kind of a policy of truth: "I need you to trust that I won't bullshit you and I will trust you to do the same". I tend to flop on my own social experiments because of this. You know, consent and all that. :th_blush:


----------



## wastethenight (Apr 2, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> Intelligence is not tied to a type. Function's impact changes depending on its position.
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


I know intelligence isn't tied to a type, however there are multiple types of intelligence and from what I've noticed some do pair better with certain personality types. It could just be coincidence but all my self-identified INFP friends are very intelligent but their talents lie more with the arts and social issues whereas my talents have always lied with logical/mathematical endeavours. 



Blue Soul said:


> @voodoodoll Do you think others initially perceive you as warm and friendly on outside but on the inside you can actually quietly judge them quite coldly, or do you think you seem cold because you don't involve yourself but on the inside you have a deep warmth no one gets to see?
> 
> Probably no one wants to see themselves as cold on the inside (I don't mean anything bad by this), but try to think about it and be honest.


Definitely the former, with some reservations since I am introvert and have anxiety. I generally prefer to wait for others to approach me but they seem to do so without much hesitation and I seem to leave a good impression with them. I've never been accused of being cold or unapproachable, I just worry I come off that way because I'm anxious in social settings and tend to keep people at a slight distance until I know them well.



TelepathicGoose said:


> Have you considered ISFJ? Or maybe ISTJ if you're using the Fi/Te axis. But as you said before that you relate more to Fe, have you considered ISFJ?


I have considered both, ISTJ more so because I really don't think my feeling function is superior to my thinking one. I can relate to both somewhat but not entirely.


----------

